# Trinity 48" Stainless Rolling Toolbox/workbench At Costco $399



## coolidge (May 27, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Franko (May 27, 2015)

Good lookin' tool chest, coolidge! You can't have too many rolling drawers.


----------



## hman (May 27, 2015)

For general information ...
Item number is #922274.  $399.99

Nice looking tool cart, and a great price!


----------



## kingmt01 (May 27, 2015)

Wow! Very nice. That looks like a $1000 box before the $200 Butcher Block. If I had the cash that would be tempting.


----------



## ch2co (May 27, 2015)

I saw one of these at Costco last week and was severely tempted, and I mean SEVERELY, but alas my brain and checkbook clicked in and turned my enthusiasm
down a few notches.  Really no pale to put it in my shop, and I don't need another hole in my checkbook right now. But this thing is miles and miles ahead of the
Harbor Freight and Home Depot varieties that I've seen.  Love those drawers, all of mine while being quite robust and easily operated are too deep (top to bottom)
and not nearly as amenable to small shop tools.  Congrats on your purchase!

Chuck the Grumpy Old Guy


----------



## Silverbullet (May 27, 2015)

Very nice box , great value too. Wish these were around when I bought my snap on giant , which cost more than my first brand new road runner in 1974 , yupp I'm old but my money comes from hard work daily. Hope your boxes fill with many tools and a lifetime of satisfaction . I'd still buy one if I had room but oh well.


----------



## george wilson (Jun 1, 2015)

How thick is the sheet metal? Will the drawers hold a lot of weight before the bottoms sag?


----------



## coolidge (Jun 1, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Chip (Jun 1, 2015)

Great review. I'm gonna get one of those once our store begins to offer this new version.


----------

